
Lyft Is Donating $1M to the American Civil Liberties Union - eknight15
http://www.theverge.com/2017/1/29/14429452/lyft-donating-1-million-american-civil-liberties-union
======
canadian_voter
Move fast and donate to non-profit organizations?

That looks a lot more like "taking a stand" than Travis Kalanick's: _We are
working out a process to identify these drivers and compensate them pro bono
during the next three months to help mitigate some of the financial stress and
complications with supporting their families and putting food on the table. We
will have more details on this in the coming days._

------
eknight15
Well timed with #deleteuber going around:
[https://twitter.com/i/moments/825559420914409473](https://twitter.com/i/moments/825559420914409473)

~~~
jamalex
For convenience, here's a direct link to the Uber help site for deleting your
account:
[https://help.uber.com/h/24010fe7-7a67-4ee5-9938-c734000b144a](https://help.uber.com/h/24010fe7-7a67-4ee5-9938-c734000b144a)
(They even give you a nice box to explain why)

